# Attending mass...



## 2in1 (Feb 22, 2009)

An elderly couple is attending Mass.

About halfway through, the wife leans over and says to her husband, 'I just
let out a silent fart; what do you think I should do?'

He replies, 'Put a new battery in your hearing aid.'


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 22, 2009)

:rofl:  Very cute


----------



## Halo (Feb 22, 2009)

:loveit:  Good one :rofl:


----------



## white page (Feb 22, 2009)

love it ,  good one


----------



## Lana (Feb 23, 2009)

:rofl:  love it...thank you, 2in1


----------

